# Video Tour of GL of Ireland



## My Freemasonry (Sep 28, 2014)

​Have a look at a video tour of Dublin's Grand Lodge of Ireland building:
Click here.

Continue reading...


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 28, 2014)

Beautiful building! Now I'm curious about "Prince Masons," as that's a new one for me.


----------



## EVG Yumul (Feb 25, 2020)

Brother JC said:


> Beautiful building! Now I'm curious about "Prince Masons," as that's a new one for me.



Prince Masons are members of the 18th Degree in the Ancient and Accepted Rite. Prince Masons have a different administrative structure from the AAR - although they can progress to the 30th and onwards, and because of the high restrictions to the higher degrees, Prince Masons have their own President that govern the 18th Degree. Only members of the Order of the Temple can be invited to join the Prince Masons.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 28, 2020)

That would explain it, I have zero experience within the AAR (or AASR) systems.


----------

